# Is kdbus really being put in the FreeBSD kernel?



## zester (Dec 29, 2013)

Greg Kroah-Hartman gregkh@linuxfoudation.org Is posting on his Google Plus page that FreeBSD kernel developers e-mailed him asking permission to put kdbus in the FreeBSD kernel. I was wondering if this is true and if so why?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 29, 2013)

I don't know who this guy is but throughout that thread he's talking dbus, not kdbus, but maybe that's the same to him. He won't mention which FreeBSD developer emailed him with the question so 1) we can't tell if it really was one and 2) we don't know if he was serious and c) we don't know if he can really do that. 

In any case, does that even make any sense to do so?


----------



## kpa (Dec 29, 2013)

References? It sounds very unlikely since the code is licensed with an incompatible license, LGPLv2+ (from https://github.com/gregkh/kdbus). FreeBSD developers have stated very explicitly that code licensed with GPL or the like licenses will not be added to the base system under any conditions.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 29, 2013)

The interwebs has this neat feature of being able to link to what is being discussed, like this: https://plus.google.com/111049168280159033135/posts

Of course, this makes it much less interesting.  No details, not even which BSD.


----------



## zester (Dec 29, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> The interwebs has this neat feature of being able to link to what is being discussed, like this: https://plus.google.com/111049168280159033135/posts
> Of course, this makes it much less interesting.  No details, not even which BSD.



There is another BSD???  My bad, I might have jumped the gun: https://plus.google.com/111049168280159 ... KJxFY8VvT1



> Two different conversations I had a week ago:
> Linux kernel developer talking to me at ELC:
> him: "If you put dbus into the kernel, I am going to switch to one of the BSDs"
> me: "Sorry to hear that, good luck."
> ...



I forget that there are other BSD's than FreeBSD.


----------

